# Grilled Okra Fries



## sw2geeks (Mar 8, 2013)

Made some grilled okra fries with an aioli dipping sauce. They turned out pretty good, I think I like these better than potato fries.
Here are a few picks.
































There are more pictures and recipe here.


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 8, 2013)

Cool idea...im going to try this when grilling weather hits.


----------



## don (Mar 8, 2013)

As always, really great photos. Thanks for the recipe too, grilling okra is something we'll have to try.


----------



## Talal (Mar 8, 2013)

awesome idea


----------



## sw2geeks (Mar 8, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> Cool idea...im going to try this when grilling weather hits.



It is already grilling weather here in Fort Worth, but an oven at 450°f will also work.


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah those look great. Last night I made spinach linguini with sea scallops in a white clam sauce. Simple yet delicious.


----------

